#  Schulmedizin >   X/ O-Beine  behandlungsbedürftig? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
 ich bin schon in der Schule wegen meiner X -Beine gehänselt worden.   Nun meine Eltern sagten immer schlicht das wächst sich aus. Nun ich gehe  nicht ganz so gerne zum Arzt. Einmal hat mir eine bei der Blutabnahme  einen ziemlich großen blauen Fleck verpasst. Nun ich kenne mich da nicht  so aus was die Orthopädie angeht  
Nun wie ist das sollte man damit doch einmal zum Arzt gehen oder nicht ? Danke!  
Viele Grüße Anita

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Anita, 
mit so einer Fehlstellung sollte man schon einmal zu einem Orthopäden gehen auch wenn man nicht gerne zum Arzt geht. 
Der Hintergrund kann je nachdem wie ausgeprägt so etwas ist schon Einfluss auf das Skelett haben. Die Ursache kann unter Umständen eine Hüftdysplasie seine. Wenn man X Beine oder O Beine  hat werden Bereiche des Kniegelenks unterschiedlich belastet.  So kann es zu einem verstärkten Verschleiss der Gelenke kommen. Allerdings muss man dies vor Ort abklären wie gross der Handlungsbedarf ist.  
Gruss Stefan  
.uksh.de/ortho-trauma-luebeck/Bereiche/Kinderorthop%C3%A4die+und+Fu%C3%9Fchirurgie/Leistungsspektrum/Achsfehlstellungen.html

----------

